# Advise on CATV choke install.



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

This product will take your input and spread it to upto 4 different channels.

http://www.smarthome.com/7704CM/Channel-Plus-5545-4-Channel-Modulator/p.aspx

This company makes a lot of solutions, you may have to contact them to complete what you need.

http://www.blondertongue.com/shop-by-department/catv/special-applications/


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.smarthome.com/7822D/Chan...lter-Passes-CATV-2-116-Blocks-CATV-121/p.aspx


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm going to repeat what was said in the thread below this one. Did you happen to notice when you signed up that this forum is for professionals only? 

-Hal


----------



## brockallentaylor (Oct 19, 2010)

hbiss said:


> I'm going to repeat what was said in the thread below this one. Did you happen to notice when you signed up that this forum is for professionals only?
> 
> -Hal


So what is it you are asking for Hal? Do you need to know what company I work for or something? How do you know I am not a professional? I am not and have never been a cable tech so I was looking for a good solution or a good source for notch filters/low pass filters in the 700-800mhz range (or another solution) because it is not something that I deal with frequently I do not know people in the cable industry to source such parts locally. I use a totally different and much more expensive way to handle similar situations in commercial satellite systems.

I have 7+years of professional residential/commercial satellite installation experience. and 5+ years of professional home theater experience. But my word is probably useless here. 

I have located some notch filters and low pass filters that I am going to use if needed but I am still open to suggestions if there is a more "modern" way to deal with this without breaking the bank such as a combiner/amp/notch filter all in one with adjustable gains or similar that has good results. Thank you to those who have helped.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

_How do you know I am not a professional? _

Because you are asking a bunch of electricians for a "choke" and even electricians know that isn't what it's called.

_I have 7+years of professional residential/commercial satellite installation experience. and 5+ years of professional home theater experience..._

Certainly had me fooled. Nothing like this has ever come up in your twelve year career huh? 

_I am servicing a home that has cable TV and 2 channels from 2 dish network receivers modulated to channel 123 and 125 for 2 international channels that are not available through the local CATV provider._

Kinda think it's pretty common especially in multi-unit housing wanting to put security cameras on the system.

-Hal


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brock, Hal forgot to tell you that he was born knowing all this stuff. He feels no special need to teach or guide... only swing his big stick. I have yet to read a thread on here where he's offered any technical input that helped anyone solve their question.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey, I call em' as I see em'. What I care about first is a trade not losing work to DIYers and trunkers, especially in this economy. :no:

Anybody that knows me on the other boards know that I actually do offer constructive advice once and a while. It just hasn't happened here yet but hang in there, it could happen any day now.

-Hal


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

hbiss said:


> Hey, I call em' as I see em'. What I care about first is a trade not losing work to DIYers and trunkers, especially in this economy. :no:
> 
> Anybody that knows me on the other boards know that I actually do offer constructive advice once and a while. It just hasn't happened here yet but hang in there, it could happen any day now
> -Hal


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In the cable tv end of things, that ship sailed long ago.


----------



## brockallentaylor (Oct 19, 2010)

hbiss said:


> _How do you know I am not a professional? _
> 
> Because you are asking a bunch of electricians for a "choke" and even electricians know that isn't what it's called.
> 
> ...


I am so sick of a-holes like you that are so hell bent on swinging their wang around or are so angry about something else that you don't even give anybody the benefit of the doubt, you just call them a liar straight up. I am sure in most cases you have people posing as professionals in here but this time you are wrong you ass. You are just another ****head on a long list of ****heads that have no internet manners because you can get away with it. Try treating someone like this in real life and see what happens. You are going to get your ass kicked eventually or be labeled a complete asshole that nobody want to deal with. So why not chill the eff out and behave in the same manner you do in real life? What if I was a rookie and was just getting into this and didn't know everything yet? I know plenty of installers that don't know a tenth of what I know and I don't treat them in this manner.

I primarily do commercial satellite these days and it has been years since I have done home theater on a consistent basis and I only do it sporadically when a customer requests me specifically to do it because they like my work or rep. So maybe I don't live and breathe this bs and forgot some terminology over the years. And since you must be the smartest person on this forum why don't you tell me the HUGE difference between a "choke" and a "low pass filter"...... you can't because there is none. 

Definition:
A choke is an inductor designed to block (have a high reactance to) higher frequencies in an electrical circuit while passing signals of much lower frequency or direct current.

See a similarity? It's because that is exactly what a "low pass filter" does. And why did I call it the wrong thing? Because I can guarantee you I have more experience with a soldering iron by probably a factor of 100 since I also have experience in the repair industry as well. I may have used the wrong terminology for "your" industry but I know a fair amount about electrical components and repair and that is why I called it a choke because that's what it is! Also I have done this many times but have always used a notch filter (even though I forgot the term) on ch 3-4 for cameras and not had the level of interference I encountered on this job.

And even more what I was really looking for was another filter to block the stray signals from the modulator and amp that got picked up to further clean up the signal right before it went into the combiner (blocking anything below 750 MHz). Instead I used an inline amp I had lying around that had an adjustable gain on it instead of the fixed gain amp that was in place so I could pull back or attenuate the modulated sat signal a hair and this cleaned everything up nicely along with the low pass filter on the cable signal (I completed this job today). 

Thank you to any non a-holes who were trying to help anyhow. Sometimes I just hate the internet and BS bickering.

Lest I forget this is the internet and IT'S SERIOUS BUSINESS ON HERE MAN!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Man, don't waste time on the argument with Hal.


----------



## brockallentaylor (Oct 19, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Man, don't waste time on the argument with Hal.


Sorry, I just came in from a long ass day at work and was going to post what I did to resolve the problem because I hate when people don't contribute by posting the resolve after asking a question about an issue, and I found this BS and got all wound up for no good reason.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brockallentaylor said:


> Sorry, I just came in from a long ass day at work and was going to post what I did to resolve the problem because I hate when people don't contribute by posting the resolve after asking a question about an issue, and I found this BS and got all wound up for no good reason.


don't worry about hal  he gets bent when we tell him that tel /Data is a licensed trade in my state:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

_don't worry about hal  he gets bent when we tell him that tel /Data is a licensed trade in my state_

I get bent because it should be licensed in every state. It might not keep all the trunkers out, but at least it will raise the bar and make the LV trade respectable and give you some leverage when bidding on jobs. 

-Hal


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

The last time I tried a low pass filter to feed onto a cable system it just would not work because of the digital system the cable company was using. Analog is almost dead in residential cable.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

egads said:


> The last time I tried a low pass filter to feed onto a cable system it just would not work because of the digital system the cable company was using. Analog is almost dead in residential cable.


I ain't saying a word.:whistling2:

-Hal


----------



## brockallentaylor (Oct 19, 2010)

egads said:


> The last time I tried a low pass filter to feed onto a cable system it just would not work because of the digital system the cable company was using. Analog is almost dead in residential cable.


Are you saying it blocked some channels on a digital STB? 

Now blocking internet yes depending on the frequency used by the provider but all you have to do there is run a splitter before the filter to branch off to the room with the modem.

So Hal are you just going to stir the pot some more without offering and info or advise for this guy? You obviously have something to say. The question is can you say it without talking down to him?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't need help. I found another way to accomplish what my client wanted. I was trying to use an older Channel Vision unit to broadcast onto the cable. (existing) It's been so long now I can't even remember the exact issue. I think I was trying to clear up interference. With several outlets needing cable co DVRs and the rest having a mix of old and new tuners the rebroadcast would show up on different channels in different places and looked like crap. I ended up just sending video only through a dist. amp onto spare coax runs. (it was for outside cameras) This is obviously not my area of expertise. I was just trying to put everything back after a major remodel. I can't even remember if the Channel vision unit was connected to the Direct TV that had been in use. I was really just trying to warn that most cable companies now send out signal that is not the same as before. My fiber cable at home has no analog at all. No box, no nothing.


----------



## cableguru (Dec 1, 2010)

WWW.CABLETOOLPROS.COM Contact them as thewy may have what you are looking for.


----------

